# Break time in Michigan.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Tis time to take a break from coyote hunting. The pups are being born and many do not want to kill a mom and have the pups suffer a death by starvation.

So that gives us time to experiment with new bullets, powders and possible even a new gun.

A time to go wet a fly in a lake or stream, drown a lure in same. Or just a few car shows to waste time till it is grown old enough pup time to start the hunt again.

Most of my time will be wasted at a car show with our old Buick. Also improving rhe new property for deer and deer hunting.

Some time will be spent recording new sounds for the caller. The fighting tom cats sound proved a really good sound this past fall till spring.

 Al


----------

